# my wife's joy!



## meng2k7 (Feb 6, 2011)

hi!

this is my latest product,this was finished a week ago, i've done this with the help of my loving wife..  

scrap: rejected chip resistors.

process: scrap dissolved by diluted nitric acid, Ag chloride converted with iron in battery acid, refined with cuppelation process.

weight: 3208 grams.

again, credits goes to Steve, Harold and GSP.

thank you very much guys!

meng


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow!

You've been busy.

Are you going to run it through the Silver Cell next to get the purity?

Steve


----------



## meng2k7 (Feb 6, 2011)

hi Steve!

no, i won't run it in a silver cell, you will notice the pipe? thats the indications of buyers acceptable purity.

nothing is very complicated for them in buying metals from me. :wink: 

i have already my own Agcell, maybe some other time i would use it for my master pieces. :lol: 

thanks to you again Steve!

meng


----------



## texan (Feb 7, 2011)

Any idea of the gross weight of the resistors you started with?

I must have millions of these little critters myself of all diferent sizes. I have been wondering if there was anything of value in them.

Texan


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 7, 2011)

Did you try to test for Pd during process? That look so cool that I am putting some in acid as we speak and tomorrow will test them with DMG.


----------



## meng2k7 (Feb 7, 2011)

hi!

i have here half ton of tiny chip, tinier the better, i actually do the 100 kilos per batch for a day.

it was a funny story about these chips. once,i have a sample of this chip, i researched about this, google gave the pdf file for the technical documentation of the item, i found silver!

so i tried to roast it in a cupola type dish and i started to cupel it. 

as i drive the lead, i figured that it has a silver in it!

large batch followed. :twisted: 

i recover it with dilute nitric.

no further testing for Pd.

meng.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 7, 2011)

PM me your address if you want, or address of some of your friend. I will send you 20ml of DMG Testing solution courtesy of goldrefiningforum and of course me ... :lol: That will last you for at least hundred tests. 
You can test your acids and wastes just to be sure that you do not discarding something 40x more valuable.


----------



## jaun (Feb 17, 2011)

Be careful, DMG also precipitates nickel, usually red, but in dirty solutions its difficult to tell.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 17, 2011)

It depend on how you test. Few ml in test tube, dilute with water so tested solution is not brown or black but fairly clear and few drops of DMG. Then it will not be hard to spot yellow (Pd).


----------



## Irons (Feb 17, 2011)

jaun said:


> Be careful, DMG also precipitates nickel, usually red, but in dirty solutions its difficult to tell.



DMG precipitates Nickel in a Basic solution and Palladium in an Acid solution. One just has to keep an eye on the pH.


----------



## A9johnson (Mar 19, 2011)

Can you post a picture of those rejected chip receptors so i can see what they look like? i don't know what they are and seem to be a source of silver so im curious thanks.

-Adam


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 19, 2011)

jaun said:


> Be careful, DMG also precipitates nickel, usually red, but in dirty solutions its difficult to tell.




As long as your solution is acidic you won't get any pink (nickel) when testing with DMG.

Steve


----------



## Marcel (Aug 4, 2012)

1.5 Kg chip resistors and 1 Kg MLCCs on their (last) way to the sunny state of florida.
Hopefully Steve can determine/confirm some new yields with this batch


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 4, 2012)

That's the biggest piece of refined silver I've ever seen, here on this forum or anywhere else. Great job. If you don't mind, send me one of those :shock: 

I'm going to have to save that photo. That's just too big to handle. 

Kevin


----------



## Jaffajake (Aug 8, 2012)

Cor blimey Meng, that lump is massive! We're all proud of you! Teehee


----------

